# How do you clip your dog's nails?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I am just curious to see what methods other people use to clip their dog's nails.

I voted for both types of clippers because I use the Dremel on Molly and regular clippers for Merlin.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Dremel only here. Im using the Multipro as it has more power for the big dog nails. I'd imagine the pressure needed to cut a Saints nails would be really uncomfortable so Ive never done it.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Wow, I never even thought about the size of the dog's nails. Maybe that's why Molly likes the dremel better than Merlin does, her nails are bigger and he has pretty small ones. I bet it would take some serious power to get a Saint's nails clipped!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

It depends on the dog and how bad their nails have gotten. Lately, I've just used clippers on everyone because I'm too lazy to Dremel.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think that's why Sydney prefers the dremel. She's a small dog but she has very thick black nails that are difficult to get through with trimmer that aren't super sharp...and they kept dulling down the trimmers after like 3 trimmings somehow!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

George isn't used to the Dremel and with all the other issues we've been trying to work on, training him to the Dremel is the least of my worries, so I clip his. Corona has black nails and REALLY long quicks (my fault of course), so I try to Dremel hers once or twice a week.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I use clippers, but I've recently purchased a Dremel and am starting to acclimate them to it. 

I don't know if I'll ever do Pip's with the Dremel, though. He has such long toe hair I'm afraid I'm going to catch it on the thing.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I clip first then Dremel - saves time with the sanding.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I use clippers, but I've recently purchased a Dremel and am starting to acclimate them to it.
> 
> I don't know if I'll ever do Pip's with the Dremel, though. He has such long toe hair I'm afraid I'm going to catch it on the thing.


If you have an old pair of nylons/pantyhose, put them on Pip's feet and poke the nails through. Protects the hair. I've had to do that with my StiXxX on occasion.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> If you have an old pair of nylons/pantyhose, put them on Pip's feet and poke the nails through. Protects the hair. I've had to do that with my StiXxX on occasion.


Wow, thank you, that's a great tip! I would never have thought of that in a million years.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I use a clipper on Porter. I have to pretty much sit on him because he pulls his foot away right as i'm about to trim it each time!!!

I am going to get a Dremel when I get a puppy and only do the nails myself. Hopefully Porter will come around to it also.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> If you have an old pair of nylons/pantyhose, put them on Pip's feet and poke the nails through. Protects the hair. I've had to do that with my StiXxX on occasion.


Oooooh. That's brilliant, thank you!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

The Petsmart where I live clips the nails of puppy's up to 6 months of age for free so I just take her there. For some reason she behaves better for them than she will for me. She has long hair on her feet too so when I noticed they missed a nail I just grabbed my own toenail clippers and snipped it.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Clip all 106 dog nails every 3 to 5 days with regular clippers.
Do that cats once a month as well


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Clip followed by dremel to smooth them out. Deeken is really good for his nails and will actually run to his mat and rollover to get them done. I took it SUPER slow in acclimating him to clipping though and we have special nail trimming treats which make a huge difference.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

im to scared to do it myself, but ive never really had to trim my dogs nails since they get dulled down by the concrete from the walks and running on the concrete we have in the backyard but if they do get to be to sharp/or seem to be getting long they get taken to a pro


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia's nails wear down a bit because I play fetch with her in tennis courts sometimes and they have rougher, sandpaper like ground but I also dremel if necessary.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I clip. Gracie is usually pretty good about it (except her dew claw) and Gizmo...well, depends on the mood I catch him in. I want to dremmel, butI don't know how, so it makes me nervous.


----------



## Varulv (Oct 19, 2010)

Nero's nails stay pretty worn down from all the exercise we get together; however, because our floor is a soft hardwood (hello oxymoron!) I dremel his nails every Saturday just to round them off and smooth them out so he doesn't destroy the place. I've been doing it for a couple months now and it seems to be doing the trick. His claws were scratching it every day (), multiple times a day and now I only see the odd, shallow (easily repairable!) scratch, usually when he gets a little too excited and chases the cats, ha.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Shiningsummer said:


> Wow, I never even thought about the size of the dog's nails. Maybe that's why Molly likes the dremel better than Merlin does, her nails are bigger and he has pretty small ones. I bet it would take some serious power to get a Saint's nails clipped!


They are a bit tough to clip, but with the right clippers you can get it done. Dakota doesn't mind. I have been clipping his nails myself since he was a puppy, no dremel or file. Both of my dogs as a matter of fact are okay with it. I've never quicked either of them and because of that they trust me enough to keep their nails nice and kept up with.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

how i like it too!


----------



## duranduran (May 7, 2011)

I am currently taking my dog to the spa, as we say. It is easy for me, but I am wondering how hard it is to do at home. I just found a site with some good general info on grooming.

Grooming your dog  

Just wondering if anyone else is changing from "the spa" to home treatments. 

Thanks-DD


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

Everyone gets their nails done once or twice a week in the house with the exception of Pixel. She's still getting acclimated to the dremel, so I work with her a little bit everyday. The cats get clipped and the dogs get dremeled.

The experience ranges from "I'm going to lay here and let you do this, but you're going to have to listen to me yowling" to "Yay! The dremel is out, play with my feet so I can get noms!"


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I put squeezy cheese on a plate, he licks at it while I clip. 

YAY the miracle of squeezy cheese!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure if I should have started a new thread, but the question is almost the same. How do you clip the nails, with the dog standing, lying down etc.? I do Fraggle's nails while he is standing on the grooming table. I acclimatized him with clip, treat, clip treat.... I sit on the floor with Karma (muzzled) laying on her back in my lap and just quickly snip, snip, snip...then she gets unmuzzled and jackpotted with treats. It takes me about 10 minutes to do Fraggle's and 2 minutes or less to do Krama's.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I dremel because I hate not really knowing where the quick is on black as ink rottweiler nails. I got my Sam once and pretty good with the clippers and I felt awful. I never went back to them after that. I love the dremel because we park it on the couch with a bowl of treats and there's no drama. 

I would never, ever go back to clippers again.


----------



## Red Brindle Baby (Oct 11, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> I dremel because I hate not really knowing where the quick is on black as ink rottweiler nails. I got my Sam once and pretty good with the clippers and I felt awful. I never went back to them after that. I love the dremel because we park it on the couch with a bowl of treats and there's no drama.
> 
> I would never, ever go back to clippers again.


I totally agree with you. Layla ( English Bulldog) has white nails in front and both of her hind paws have black nails. I slightly nicked the quick once and felt like crap. I use the Dremel 7300 now & will never use guillotine clippers ever again.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

PupDogTraining said:


> *Clotting products: Every dog owner should keep a small supply of Clotisol or some other clotting product, in case they accidentally cut the quick. The quick is a blood vessel and it will bleed a lot if cut, and these products quickly stop the bleeding.*


FYI- In a pinch, pepper stops bleeding. I was initially afraid it'd sting, but it's fine. I've used it on my own cuts and it works like a charm.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

123fraggle said:


> Not sure if I should have started a new thread, but the question is almost the same. How do you clip the nails, with the dog standing, lying down etc.? I do Fraggle's nails while he is standing on the grooming table. I acclimatized him with clip, treat, clip treat.... I sit on the floor with Karma (muzzled) laying on her back in my lap and just quickly snip, snip, snip...then she gets unmuzzled and jackpotted with treats. It takes me about 10 minutes to do Fraggle's and 2 minutes or less to do Krama's.


I lay Sydney on her back in my lap to dremel. She's acclimated to it now and doesn't mind it too much, but she still tries to run off if I try to do them with her sitting or standing freely. I feel I have more control with her in my lap too, and I can look right at the end of the nail to keep an eye on that quick.

I think most people who's dogs don't have any issues with nail trimming just do it while they stand or sit, though.


----------



## Red Brindle Baby (Oct 11, 2010)

I just got done Dremeling Layla's nails, thank god she accepts it. But, I have a question for those who do Dremel. When you are doing your dogs nails does anyone have an issue with "nail dust"? I tried using a dust mask & it didn't really work. Would it possibly help if I soaked the nails first?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I use a dremel on my hoolagins and will only do them myself. I'm not saying I don't trust other people to do them, but I would rather not take the chance of them getting quicked. Especially since it took me FOREVER to get Cain as good as he is for nails and I wouldn't want it ruined. Plus it's just easier and less expensive. I usually grind their nails 2-3 times a month. I also trim my cats' claws one a month.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

My ex-boss (a groomer) does Bear's nails. In the future I'd like to be able to do them myself, but I'm always very nervous while doing them, which makes him very nervous.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

We walk a lot, like three or four miles a day, mostly on bad asphalt and gravel. I haven't had to trim Kenda's nails in over a year. In the past, though, I'd take her to Petsmart. She does NOT like me messing with her nails (but I can rub and squeeze her feet all day long... weird dog.)


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I've only had to clip my dogs' nails once. They run so much, they wear the nails down on their own.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I cut off whats needed, then dremel them down.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Both. I just like the dremel for cleaning up and rounding them out, or if I want to get closer to the quick but there isn't enough to actually cut; otherwise I still like using the clippers for the bulk of it.

Juno is "trained" to lay down. She sees the clippers, and she flops onto her side. She's very good for nail trims.


----------



## prati_miracleworx (Jun 6, 2011)

In my opinion, it is necessary to have a professional person who do such things for your pet.
There is a lot a difference between you and a professional.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

prati_miracleworx said:


> In my opinion, it is necessary to have a professional person who do such things for your pet.
> There is a lot a difference between you and a professional.


I'm very curious as to what this difference is in your opinion. It's really not a complicated process if you acclimate the dog and it needs to be done more often than most people take their dogs to the groomer.


----------



## Globe (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine usually get the nails checked at the vet at the yearly checkup. 
They trimmed them maybe three times all in all between the two dogs.
Usually they wear their claws down to a nice rounded claw that doesn't stick out too much.

One of the benefits of having dogs who live life at high speed.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Once or twice a week, dremel, dobes lying on their sides and corgis in my lap.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

MonicaBH said:


> If you have an old pair of nylons/pantyhose, put them on Pip's feet and poke the nails through. Protects the hair. I've had to do that with my StiXxX on occasion.


I've had that problem with Falcor and its always made nail trimming time take a lot longer than it should. I'll have to try this next time!

I go between clipping and using a dremmel. It takes a really long time for me to dremmel Falcors nails, because they're so thick. He also has very twitchy paws. He's not purposefully trying to make me stop touching them, its just like he's really ticklish and the second his paws are touch he jerks, like a person does when touched in a ticklish spot. So I dont always feel completely safe dremmeling his, incase he accidentally knocks my hand and I hurt him or myself with it.

Patch is great with a dremmel. He just lays in my lap and falls asleep. But If I'm wanting it done faster, I use human nail clippers on him. He doesnt like dog nail clippers, but he's fine with human ones. I dont know if its less strain on his nails or what.

I've only had to do Judas's nails once. The other time the vet did them. I used clippers on him because I didnt want to just suddenly thrust this loud machine on his feet.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

We take ours to petsmart. Aggie used to have no issues with me doing her paws, but I clipped her too short one day and she's never forgiven me for it. I haven't tried it on Leo yet he just had his done before he came to us and the foster mom said he was fine with it (she did it). So I'm hoping we might be able to save 11 dollars and at least have ONE dog let me lol. I am gonna try some peanut butter in a jar our trainer says it works wonders for keeping them occupied.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I clip my 3 boys and Ducki the cat's once a week. I also do Brody's sister's and the inlaw's dog's every 2 weeks...they wont/cant do it themselves so ya...I do them!:tongue: I use normal dog clippers on all of them


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I use a dremel to file my dogs' nails down.


----------

